# pink/purple dragon



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Ide like to introduce my new dragon Rayden hes a bit worse for wear cause he was at the pet store for over a month so some tlc and a new mommy will help him on the road to recovery


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely boy! But he's not a dragon- he doesn't have those thick, white scales.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww! Poor thing! I love his coloring! Do you know if he's a delta or veiltail? It's hard to tell. I guess it will be a nice surprise!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

*Dragon*- rich strong base colour with the scales on the main part of the body a pale iridescent

he does have iridescent scales if you look at his gill cover you can see the shimmer he just looks like crap right now cause he was in a cup for over a month not that im trying to say your wrong I totally respect everyones opinion on here but I paid extra just cause hes a dragon so he BETTER BE!! or i'll have a mental breakdown  

Im assuming hes a VT


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't want to argue with you, but below is a picture of a dragon. Not a full one at that, but a dragon all the same. You can mainly see the scaling on the side of his head.










Dragons are identified by their thick, white scaling on their bodies- sometime with a blue-ish tinge.

And yes, he looks like a VT.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've seen dragons with colored scales, other than white or light blue. my chappy and her folks have green-blue scales, not light blue. but, generally, the thick scales give it away. the boy in the OP's pics, doesn't look like a dragon, but he could just be pale and stressed from being stuck at the pet store so long. :d he sure is pretty, either way!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Luimeril also brings up a good point... I had a dragon boy w/ purple-y scales- but white is most common (IME), and you're still very well able to tell if the fish is a dragon or not, regardless of scale color.

Aside from dragon-ness- please post update pics once he's warmed up! I'm anxious to see how he'll brighten up.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think he is a dragon. If her were, his scales would be much more... Dragonish. I don't know how to describe it but they have very distinct coloring. Unless his coloring drastically changes in the next few weeks, I don't think he is a dragon. Try taking another picture when he gets better.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

there's also Marble Dragons. i saw one, when i got Theo. he was beautiful. creamy white, with silvery white dragon scales, all the up until you got to the base of the tail, where fin meets body. the scales there, were a dark blue-green. :d

but, then again, some people are known to call anything with shiny scales, a dragon. it could be Petstore Mislabeling. guess we'll find out, after he warms up. :3


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

here he is


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Whaddaya know, he doesn't look like a VT anymore  I think he's either a delta or a super-delta. 

He's looking much better! Is it possible to get a picture of him from the side? That way we could confirm if he's a dragon or not.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in the process of setting him up with some new gravel I picked black to some off his coloring he's still a bit pale as he was a lovely lavender in the shop and right now he's a pale Pinky/peach ill have a new pic of him in about ten minutes he's also VERY small compared to my other boys so he might be quite young still Ide say my other boys are probably a good two inchs in just body length and he's maybe one inch


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

The lfs I got him from price there betta rather high but I've seen some awesome betta there and they seem knowledgeable...there half-moons sell at 12 dollars which is comparable to Petco price seeing as how Petco betta can get up to 17.99


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

side views


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that pic of him looking at the cam, makes him look like a possible dragon. it's almost like, he's got a stripe of darker color going from his 'nose' to his dorsal, which is common in dragons. xD


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

he does have that stripe a DEEP dark purple its his racing stripe


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It could look like he has some dragoning in the front, but the back I'm not so sure of. It's hard to tell. 

Either way, he's a lovely shade of orange, and he's looking much better!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

hes not orange!! hes like a pale pink i think hes young does dragon coloring advance with there age? cause his gill covers and face look like someone spray painted his face


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Pink, sorry. XD He looks orange in those pics. 

Yes, I *think* the dragon pattern shows up more with age- but rather subtly. And unless he's very small, he doesn't look that young to me- just skinny and malnourished. If he didn't have any fin damage, his fins would be lovely and big.

Unless he has ANY thick, shimmery, white scaling anywhere else on his body, I would say he isn't quite a dragon. If he has the scaling on his gills he has the gene, but I doubt the scaling will progress any more on his body.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

hes very very small like an inch in just body length


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright. Well, update us on him when you can


----------

